# She thinks I'm kidding



## amy_gbb (Jan 7, 2010)

I take Shiloh to the park every day, sometimes more than once (it's right across the street). The usual routine is I make her sit, take off the leash, and she has to stay until I say "okay". She runs around and I have her come several times because I don't want her to associate "come" just with going home. 

So yesterday, when it was time to leave, I said "Shiloh, come!" and she RAN from me! She would NOT come to me. Knowking better than to chase her, I let her follow me home and she refused to go up the stairs! She would run at me and crouch, then bounce away. Oh I was SOOO mad when I finally got her inside! I struck her butt a couple times with a newspaper (first time). She hasn't been this bad since she was about 4 months old.

BTW, we were in the park for a good 40 minutes, so it wasn't like I cut her playtime short.

Has anyone else dealt with this? What did you do? I hope I didn't ruin her by smacking her...


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I slip & smack my dogs bum when he bites me.
I dont think they understand it though.
You cant correct her for something she did 5 min ago.
Get some treats call her name & give her a treat when she comes!
My dog will come whenever I call him, but I kind of act like a fool if I know he is distracted!
So I start running from him and waving my arms and saying his name all goofy & high pitched!
He has a great recall now.
Just keep working on it!!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Dogs live in the moment, so when you spanked her with a newspaper for being inside, you punished her for finally being inside- which is what you wanted. If you punish her for coming inside, why would she want to next time? Also, hitting a dog is never the right thing to do! She is still a puppy and might not be able to handle that much off leash freedom just yet. Keep practicing the come command with lots of positive rewards, but in a less distracting/fun situation, then work up to an off leash park and try it again.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Sounds like she still wanted to play (or be a butthead, while playing







)

Make going inside a game, go back down the stairs, run around and then run up the stairs letting her chase you! Or use tons of treats or pack her favorite toy just in case you need it. Or, have a special special treat for when you get inside the house, so she'll know "if I go inside with mom, I get some yummy noms!"


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Don't feel bad, Amy, I had the same thing happen to me a few weeks ago. Pouring down rain, and the dog thought it was hilarious to run in circles around our yard. She must have run for 20 minutes before she was tired enough for me to try and catch her. It is really frustrating, though, and I wish that there was a way for them to have a negative consequence for running away, because as it stands she can run all she likes and not get in trouble for it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Next time something like that happens take the rolled up newspaper and smack YOURSELF on the head for forgetting that she is STILL a puppy.

Mauser is going to be 16 months this Friday and he STILL sometimes does this. I tell him to come and he wants to play Catch Me If You Can.

Punishing him for finally coming to me is VERY counterproductive. It makes him NOT want to come to me again.

Instead, I simply wait him out. I stand there and wait for him to come to me and then, when he does, I give him tons of PRAISE and TREATS.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Frustrating but consider why they're being buttheads - more energy than they can stand, it's vibrating inside them & they are sharing that joy in life, or at least trying to - in doggy fashion









When you're on a time constraint, just keep them on a long line


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: MinnieskiIt is really frustrating, though, and I wish that there was a way for them to have a negative consequence for running away, because as it stands she can run all she likes and not get in trouble for it.


What you need to do is make coming to you MORE fun than running around the yard.

Take two hotdogs out with you next time. If she starts the running thing wait until she is getting ready to swing by you and then call her name and toss a WHOLE hotdog towards her.

When she stops to snarf it down wave the other hot dog at her and call her to you. Give her the hot dog when she gets to you AFTER you have hold of her collar.

The one command I reward almost always is the Come command. I have a bowl of treats by our back door and when the dogs come in the house they get one - at LEAST 75% of the time.

I am asking them to leave a 2 acre field full of marvelous scents and loads of fun and come into the house. I can see where it would be to my bebefit to use a little incentive.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangNext time something like that happens take the rolled up newspaper and smack YOURSELF on the head for forgetting that she is STILL a puppy.












When you get frustrated, it is hard to remember they are still puppies. Just try to remember that during certain stages their little brains seem to fall out.....much like our human teenage children. Patience! They may know it, but it is way too much fun to keep doing what they are doing....


----------



## amy_gbb (Jan 7, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: I_LOVE_MY_MIKKODogs live in the moment, so when you spanked her with a newspaper for being inside, you punished her for finally being inside- which is what you wanted. If you punish her for coming inside, why would she want to next time? Also, hitting a dog is never the right thing to do! She is still a puppy and might not be able to handle that much off leash freedom just yet. Keep practicing the come command with lots of positive rewards, but in a less distracting/fun situation, then work up to an off leash park and try it again.


Believe me, I know I shouldn't have smacked her. It wasn't inside, though, and not after she had refused the command. I finally cornered her, smacked her (the stack of newspapers for recycling just sort of happened to be handy), then brought her inside.

If I hadn't freaked out, I'd have hollered for my daughter to bring me more treats - Shiloh and I had used all of ours in the park, each time she obeyed "come". I praise her and reward her when she comes. And we practiced coming over and over last night, with plenty of praise and some treats. But no more free runs for a while.....


----------



## amy_gbb (Jan 7, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangNext time something like that happens take the rolled up newspaper and smack YOURSELF on the head for forgetting that she is STILL a puppy.


Congratulations on being a perfect dog owner. Your gracious manners must be part of the package.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Amy in NOLA
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangNext time something like that happens take the rolled up newspaper and smack YOURSELF on the head for forgetting that she is STILL a puppy.
> ...


I think Lauri was being funny, not mean. We all have our moments, but sometimes you just have to step back.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Amy in NOLA
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: I_LOVE_MY_MIKKODogs live in the moment, so when you spanked her with a newspaper for being inside, you punished her for finally being inside- which is what you wanted. If you punish her for coming inside, why would she want to next time? Also, hitting a dog is never the right thing to do! She is still a puppy and might not be able to handle that much off leash freedom just yet. Keep practicing the come command with lots of positive rewards, but in a less distracting/fun situation, then work up to an off leash park and try it again.
> ...


Whether you are inside or not, or whether you had to catch her or not, she will associate negative things with being near you if you punish her like that. You only want to be associated with positive things- that way your dog will find you more fun than anything else.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote:She runs around and I have her come several times because I don't want her to associate "come" just with going home.


she may not be that food motivated or maybe the treats needs to be higher value ... have you tried playing a super high energy fun fun 60sec game with her when she comes in?


----------



## amy_gbb (Jan 7, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: Alto
> 
> 
> > Quote:She runs around and I have her come several times because I don't want her to associate "come" just with going home.
> ...


Nope. never thought of that. Great idea! We usually take her ball to the park, but she has a rope toy she loves. I'll start playing with the rope immediately when we get home. Thanks


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

One thing dogs LOVE is to TEASE people-run away and keep away(when they bring a thrown toy back /or seem to be 'coming'and then swerve before getting to you)!!Try keeping a special treat-like a hot dog in reserve and if he teases turn your back walk slowly away and start pretending to eat it smacking your lips.Gets them every time.
Works only for the occasional tease if consistant refusal to come you may need to step back and retrain on a long lead.


----------



## amy_gbb (Jan 7, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: ttalldogOne thing dogs LOVE is to TEASE people-run away and keep away(when they bring a thrown toy back /or seem to be 'coming'and then swerve before getting to you)!!Try keeping a special treat-like a hot dog in reserve and if he teases turn your back walk slowly away and start pretending to eat it smacking your lips.Gets them every time.
> Works only for the occasional tease if consistant refusal to come you may need to step back and retrain on a long lead.


A lot of people seem to gain success through hotdogs. I may have to give them a try - thank you


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Shane started this behavior around 6 months, and he still does it, but I started training him with an e-collar (please dont start a debate on e-collars) and now he knows he has to come when I say "HERE!" Whether I have hot dogs in my hands or not, because in real life, you dont. He can make a choice to come or not, but if he decides not, there are consequences, and this makes it much more clearer to him what I want. Since he was 8 weeks he was trained that coming when called was a good thing, he would always get a reward (food, toy, play, etc) But now that he is maturing he is testing his boundaries and Im not risking that one day he may blow me off because whatever he is distracted with is more important than coming when called.


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

One thing I think everyone will agree on is - You do not want to make a habit of this! I would keep a light long line on her (20-30ft) when going to the park. I never give a formal command to a young dog unless I am able to reinforce it. Using a long line makes this possible. If she refuses a command, give a little pop on the leash to get her runing in your direction. Really encourage her to get to you, verbal praise, hold out a treat or toy, backpedal etc. When she gets to you make it a party. The key to a good recall is making coming to you waaaaay better than anything else. Faust, who is about a year and a half just recently earned off leash priveledges. I didn't feel comfortable not having the long line. Everyone gets frustrated once in a while, but I tell myself and others You can never punish a dog when it comes to you. No matter how mad or frustrated you might be....they did eventually come and should be praised when they get there. She is still young and will still try to test boundaries. If they always remain the same, I think you will see this behavior quickly fade.


----------



## amy_gbb (Jan 7, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Amy in NOLA
> ...


That is my concern. The frustration is over, my worry is that I've ruined a great dog. She seems normal, is responding to commands. I can prevent this from happening again - no free runs for a while, make sure I don't run out of rewards and continued 'good time' upon returning home (great advice on here!). Does an instance of corporal punishment traumatize beyond repair, or does the "living in the moment" mentality mean she'll be ok.... I know my kids would never have gotten over being hit (I never did), but dogs forgive, don't they?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

She should be fine, dogs are amazing and can forgive us for numerous things and forget others. As long as it's not a habit I see nothing detrimental. 

Just make the next time you come home SUPER DOOPER FUN!!!


----------

